# [EVDL] Wiring Schematic



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the 
truck power system.
There are a LOT of connections and parts. (Breakers, relays, fuses, 
contactors, Z2K, blower, charger, etc..)
Here is my first draft:
http://www.casadelgato.com/Gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

This does not include all the Zilla Hairball wiring yet.
I'll probably have to break this into 3 pages, at least.
(Probably "AC System", "Pack Wiring", "Heater and Accessories")

-- 
--
John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> > truck power system.
> > There are a LOT of connections and parts. (Breakers, relays, fuses,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very Nice. If you loaded those parts with "part values" and included a 
BOM printout that would really rock!



> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> > truck power system.
> > There are a LOT of connections and parts. (Breakers, relays, fuses,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John

Do you have two separate inlets for power, 120 and 240? How are the breakers
tied together? Pictures?

Thanks

Dave Cover

On Sun, Apr 12, 2009 at 11:43 PM, John G. Lussmyer


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> > truck power system.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dave cover wrote:
> > Do you have two separate inlets for power, 120 and 240? How are the breakers
> > tied together? Pictures?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> mark at evie-systems wrote:
> > Very Nice. If you loaded those parts with "part values" and included a
> > BOM printout that would really rock!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jim Walls wrote:
> > Nice job on the schematic. Before I looked at the page, I wondered what
> > you had used to draw it. I am not overly familiar with EagleCAD (I've
> > heard of it,. but never used it - I used AutoCAD), but I'm glad to see
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> > truck power system.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> > truck power system.
> > There are a LOT of connections and parts. (Breakers, relays, fuses,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good schematic on the PFC and 120 and 240 in -
I have a couple questions - I understand how to measure 120, but 240 is 
still a mystery...
1) to measure 240 volts you measure the 2 hots? as per your drawing?
2) I was going to use a current transformer to measure amps also, but was 
unsure of how to hook it up. The hot of the 120 I understand, but if just 
one hot leg of the 240 is put thru it, won't only 1/2 amps be read?

Thanks for the help...

Rush
Tucson AZ


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 10:24 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wiring Schematic




> > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >> I realized that I REALLY had to sit down and create a schematic of the
> >> truck power system.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > Good schematic on the PFC and 120 and 240 in -
> > I have a couple questions - I understand how to measure 120, but 240 is
> > still a mystery...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Great, thank you John.

Rush
Tucson AZ


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 8:13 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wiring Schematic




> > Rush wrote:
> >> Good schematic on the PFC and 120 and 240 in -
> >> I have a couple questions - I understand how to measure 120, but 240 is
> >> still a mystery...
> ...


----------

